# Freeze dried fruit - point of origin?



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

I finally broke down and tried some freeze dried fruit. I've always avoided dehydrated fruit since it always has sugar in it, and besides, I can dehydrate my own. Hey, this freezed dried stuff is *good!* Pricey, but very good. I will definitely be happy to rotate this into my diet, especially for hikes and such.

However, the bags I found locally were all sourced from China. I don't buy food that isn't grown in the US. Online catalogs don't show the point or origin, although it has to be on the label. I have emailed the usual food storage suspects for feedback, but no replies yet.

Bananas are out, of course, but almost everything else should be also to be sourced domestically. Does anyone here have or know of a brand that is sourced in the US?


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

I buy Traverse Bay Fruit Company dried cherries and dried cranberries via Amazon's subscription service ...they say "dried and packed in Traverse Bay MI" and cherrycentral (dot) com says: "Traverse Bay Fruit Co.® offers healthy, scrumptious and distinctive dried cherries, blueberries, cranberries and berry-cherry blends with a number of outstanding features: USA grown." No preservatives, sulfur, etc. Kosher. The dried fruits are tasty and moist but not sticky. I really like them.
I'd include the direct links for you, but every time I do that, my posts tend to linger in the moderator que... Holler if you need more info.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks, Kellog. I'm looking for freeze dried, though. I will look them up, though since I'd love to find some dehydrated cherries without sugar.

Honeyville Grain said they at least didn't source anything from China; most was US or Chile. SO I can probably get FD apples from them; I ordered a can as a trial.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

Good Point Alabama
We have no Idea what the chinese are putting in packages. If TSHTF would be a poor time to find out.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Any day would be a bad day for that. And a bad day after TSHTF won't be so gloomy for those of us thought of as mildly paranoid today(my Wife's side is pushing the bubble lol). Proactive risk assessment today beats the hell out of hasty post-event reactions. Sorry for being a jabber jaw on my first post lol.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

AlabamaGal said:


> I finally broke down and tried some freeze dried fruit. I've always avoided dehydrated fruit since it always has sugar in it, and besides, I can dehydrate my own. Hey, this freezed dried stuff is *good!* Pricey, but very good. I will definitely be happy to rotate this into my diet, especially for hikes and such.
> 
> However, the bags I found locally were all sourced from China. I don't buy food that isn't grown in the US. Online catalogs don't show the point or origin, although it has to be on the label. I have emailed the usual food storage suspects for feedback, but no replies yet.
> 
> Bananas are out, of course, but almost everything else should be also to be sourced domestically. Does anyone here have or know of a brand that is sourced in the US?


I have quite a bit of Thrive products - I looked at their website and on the cans that I have, but I cannot find out where their products come from originally, but, the company is based in Utah. I get my Thrive products locally from BridenSolutions to skip on the border-hassles - you can order direct from ShelfReliance in the USA


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for looking, NaeKid.

I also found a mixed pack at Costco made by Kirkland with apples, apples with cinnamon and strawberries/bananas. The apples on both flavors are USA grown, the strawberries listed several possible countries including the US and the bananas came from China or Ecuador. Unfortunately you can't get just the apples.

I got a reply from Emergency Essentials. They basically told me to piss off, which floored me because I had never received a reply like that from any preparedness or bulk food company; they've always been aware of the issues and responsive to them. I kinda doubt they'll be getting more of my money in the future, not that I was a huge customer anyway.



> We have no Idea what the chinese are putting in packages.


Unfortunately in many ways we do, and it ain't good! It's not so much the packages, it's what they pour all over the plants before the food gets processed that is particularly troubling. It's a sad day when you can't find Washington State apples in the grocery store. But with a few tropical exceptions, it's really not hard to stick with US-grown produce.

Well, until I started looking for freeze dried!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

AlabamaGal said:


> Unfortunately in many ways we do, and it ain't good! It's not so much the packages, it's what they pour all over the plants before the food gets processed that is particularly troubling. It's a sad day when you can't find Washington State apples in the grocery store. But with a few tropical exceptions, it's really not hard to stick with US-grown produce.
> 
> Well, until I started looking for freeze dried!


Try to support your neighbors first (ya, I am talking about us Canadians as well as being your neigbors), see if you can find what you need locally first, then in the nearest states and then look a little north to Canada and look a little south to Mexico. There are lots of foods and other products that by buying from your neighbors (instead of from across the ocean) will in turn help you out as we will buy from you too.

If I have a choice of Canadian made or USA made or some other country, I normally will pick the NorthAmerican built / grown / produced product first.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> Try to support your neighbors first (ya, I am talking about us Canadians as well as being your neigbors),


Oh, definitely. I support as local to home as I can. Sometimes that's very local, sometimes you have to go farther out. There's not much we see down here from Canada, though. Seafood and some grains, mostly, or rape seed oil. Besides, you know us clueless Americans just think of Canada as like a non-voting 51st state.  That is, when we aren't envious that you get the entertainment of royalty with the hassles of having to do anything they say.

I got a lovely box from Honeyville today with all those pretty cans... I want to open up every one and try them, but I must resist. Sometimes this food rotation thing takes all the fun out of packages and shopping.


----------

